# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về mẫu gạch tường

## khamnamkhoa

*Brick wall texture pack* 
12 JPEG | 3888 x 2592 | 51,8 Mb RAR​[download][/download]


```
http://uploading.com/files/a7e5m95b/d_406-brick_wall_texture_pack_01.zip/
```

[CODE]http://depositfiles.com/files/54nxd0rvc[code]http://rapidshare.com/files/287782765/d_406-brick_wall_texture_pack_01.zip

```
http://letitbit.net/download/5292.b5cd81661828bfb9a94a6b237/d_406_brick_wall_texture_pack_01.zip.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=7248

----------

